# I have a 18 h/p Briggs and Stratton L head



## Rightcowboy (Aug 29, 2018)

I can't get it to run I did get it to run the other day one time and then I couldn't get it to ever start again I've changed the spark plugs the coil put new gas line in it put a fuel pump on it clean the carburetor cleaned out the fuel tank I checked sheer key to make sure it wasn't sheered or partillpa sheered. It will turn over but won't start then puffs.


----------



## Rightcowboy (Aug 29, 2018)

I think it's on a Craftsman mower but I'm not sure the whole body was painted when I got it


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and although I cannot help with your small engine, I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

Here's your invitation to put your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for October's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll will start shortly and will be at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## Rightcowboy (Aug 29, 2018)

Graysonr said:


> Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and although I cannot help with your small engine, I'm sure one or more of the members will help.
> 
> Here's your invitation to put your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for October's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll will start shortly and will be at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


Hi and thank you. Glad to be here.
I will get a pic of my tractor and put it on there.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You have done all of the obvious, but have you adjusted the valve clearances to specifications ?.
Also check the fuel shutoff solenoid at the base of the carby, if this is not working, the needle shut off wont allow fuel into the jets, have someone switch the ignition on and off (not to start position) while you place your ear close to the solenoid and listen for the needle to click when ignition is switched on.
Is the air gap between the ignition coil and flywheel correctly set ?.


----------



## murphydo (Jun 24, 2018)

Rightcowboy said:


> I think it's on a Craftsman mower but I'm not sure the whole body was painted when I got it


I'm a new member my self. But I have worked on small engines for many years. First not knowing make and model # your going to have to go back to basics. Check for voltage at the coil during cranking at pos + terminal 12 volts or close to it. If not you can hot wire coil to battery but it is best to jack the drive wheels off the ground for SAFETY.
If the hot wire does let it start you probably have a safety switch open- seat -blade shift ??
If not , with a spark tester on the spark plug to high voltage wire check for spark? If iit checks OK go back to timing and re-check key.Good Luck,Let us know!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

when did the briggs change to battery ignition ??.


----------



## murphydo (Jun 24, 2018)

FredM said:


> when did the briggs change to battery ignition ??.


Maybe I misunderstood in the very first entry you said you said you changed the spark plug the "coil" and installed a new fuel line and installed a new fuel pump ?


----------



## Rightcowboy (Aug 29, 2018)

FredM said:


> You have done all of the obvious, but have you adjusted the valve clearances to specifications ?.
> Also check the fuel shutoff solenoid at the base of the carby, if this is not working, the needle shut off wont allow fuel into the jets, have someone switch the ignition on and off (not to start position) while you place your ear close to the solenoid and listen for the needle to click when ignition is switched on.
> Is the air gap between the ignition coil and flywheel correctly set ?.


the valve clearance I don't know how to do it because it's in the little square box that's where the valve springs are and to adjust them you got to take the head off and I'm not sure I know I can take the head off but I'm not sure how to adjust them after I do that also I checked the keyway to see if it has been sheared or is partly out of whack and it appears to be in the normal position the carburetor doesn't have a solenoid on the bottom of it it's a different kind of carburetor where the fuel pump is attached right onto the front of the carburetor


----------



## Rightcowboy (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Sorry my mistake, got the briggs models mixed up,
I have attached a web site that will let you download a manual that should cover what you need to know.
You would have to remove the heads to adjust valves, --- BUT THE HEADS DON'T HAVE TO BE REMOVED TO CHECK VALVE CLEARANCES, JUST THE TAPPET COVERS.
https://www.scribd.com/doc/14732371...d-Stratton-16-Hp-Twin-Cylinder-L-Head-engines

Check your engine model number against the model numbers listed on the web site.
.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

FredM said:


> Sorry my mistake, got the briggs models mixed up,
> I have attached a web site that will let you download a manual that should cover what you need to know.
> You would have to remove the heads to adjust valves, --- BUT THE HEADS DON'T HAVE TO BE REMOVED TO CHECK VALVE CLEARANCES, JUST THE TAPPET COVERS.
> https://www.scribd.com/doc/14732371...d-Stratton-16-Hp-Twin-Cylinder-L-Head-engines
> ...


On the Briggs flat-head engines , the only way to adjust the valves,is to grind the ends,....not normally needed,unless they're newly installed.
When you replaced the armature(ignition coil),did you make sure it was installed with the proper side up,and that the wires were correctly run?
Also, make sure that the kill wire isn't grounding out.
also, have you tried spraying a bit of fuel into the intake of the carb,and see if it will start?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Rightcowboy said:


> View attachment 40151











Are you sure it's a Briggs and not a Cat!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2018)

Is that the mechanic? ... clearly the Meow MIXture is off 

So you had it running once.... how well and how long?


----------

